# rescued a budgie...please help me i cant see them like this



## bug2017 (Apr 27, 2019)

hello, please help me i cant see them like this,
i am new here ...so one fine evening i heard some low chirruping near my flat top after searching for the same found a bird in despair condition , tired , hungry, afraid and seems like she was hiding . so with some help from neighbor i got her out , so everyone told me keep her , i didnot even knew her breed kind name ..for me it just a bird cute little which didnot want to go off my hand . so i kept her waited for few days if someone will come looking for her.
finally i went to pet shot and brought a small cage . the shopkeeper told me it was budgie and hand tamed weed and healthy also i should not keep her alone , which i bought a small budgie(disco) to keep her company . after a week they started to get along making chirruping in home near my computer .
the problem is they are always fighting always so much beaking that i have to interrupt . the small budgie always wants to play with the bigger one and she bite him for the same they are not fighting for food water or space it is just small one wants to live near bigger which she does not like what to do 
i am not in position to bring separate cases for them


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you for rescuing the budgie. When you introduce one bird to another you can never be sure what the result will be and you have to be prepared for any outcome.What is the size of the cage they are in, if it is a small cage, that could be a big part of the problem, two birds in too close quarters can be a source of aggression because they each want a bit of space to themselves and are not able to achieve that in a small cage. What are the genders of these two birds? If one is really aggressive to the point of biting the other that is a bad situation and could escalate into one doing some real damage to the other in which case they must be separated before that happens.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Thank you for rescuing the little budgie.

I understand you are in India and the shopkeeper you visited told not to keep your budgie alone. 
However, the advice you were given wasn't the best. Many budgies are quite happy being solo birds and one must always consider the birds' personalities and temperaments introducing another bird. Flock dynamics are important and something many people overlook.

If the budgies are fighting to the point where you have to interrupt them, then they do need to be separated at this time. If you allow one to continue to bully the other, both are going to suffer emotionally and one may end up seriously injured.

It is very important for us to know the genders of each of the budgies and the exact size of the cage you currently have them in. 
The very minimum size cage for two budgies would be 76 cm x 46 cm x 46 cm. 
Bigger than the minimum would be even better.

Additionally, if you have a mixed gender pair it is going to be extremely important that you do everything necessary to avoid breeding.

If you are truly unable to get a second cage (which will need to be a minimum of 46 cm x 46 cm x 46 cm) so you can separate the two birds on a permanent basis, it may be best for you to rehome one of them to someone that can give one of them a safe and loving forever home.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## bug2017 (Apr 27, 2019)

both budgies cage is bigger than your specified dimension . the problem is one budgie is older (rescued, female ) and other one(younger 4 month old,male) is brought from the pet store .
the younger one always wants to play / court / sleep / eat / bath / prune any such activity with the older one which she doesnot like , definitely not which result in constant aggression so much that i cant see them fighting like them .
tried to separate them but they keep chirruping and calling each other for hours. when finally met they fight .
i dont know what to do?

@administrator i have the same budgie as in your profile icon ...exactly same


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to separate the two budgies into individual cages. 
Put each cage in a different room and play music in each room to help muffle the sounds of them calling to one another.
You'll need to spend time with each of the birds individually. 
If that means moving the cages from room to room in order to do so then that is the course of action to take.
Allowing the two birds to be in the same cage is a recipe for a disaster just waiting to happen.*


----------

